# Shocking driving



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

We drove down to South wales Friday.

A journey that should be around 3 ½ hours, took us almost 6.

Lost count of the number of drivers using mobiles and not concentrating. One pulled in front of me last minute at a junction causing me to swerve away from him.

My Wife watched another, hogging and weaving in the middle lane, copying a mobile number from an A4 sheet of paper into his mobile. We were passing the services exit at the time.

Just shocking driving all day, not speed so much. More bad driving and bad manners. So many with a stuff you and me me attitude.

Then we hear how sadly, people lost their lives on the M1 and M40.

WHY! Why do we never learn. None of us are perfect but I just do not get why there are so many bad drivers. And those that pull in-front of you or get angry with hand gestures. Would probably not say boo to you if you banged your trolley into theirs in Tesco!.

Rant over......I wont mention the sruffy 8astards who chuck rubbish out of the window.


Trev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

When did you last see anyone pulled over by the Plod Trev?

Or to be more specific - when did you last see any Plod????

That's the reason I think. Without active enforcement the idiots have a free run!!

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> When did you last see anyone pulled over by the Plod Trev?
> 
> Or to be more specific - when did you last see any Plod????
> 
> ...


That exactly what we said. No Plods, do as you like.

We could have earned enough yesterday to pay our own wages as coppers.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I think its a symptom of how attitudes have changed over the years.
When I was at school if a master walked along a corridor we would stand to one side to let him pass. Now the teachers stand aside to let the children pass.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

If the fines went straight into the Police funds instead of the exchequer's, things would change rapidly !!

Martin


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

rotorywing said:


> If the fines went straight into the Police funds instead of the exchequer's, things would change rapidly !!
> 
> Martin


That system works extremely well in Spain! 

Mike


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Seems you can get away with almost anything no matter how dangerous, except going a bit over the speed limit on an empty road where a camera will get you.

Bring back the traffic cop with their sense of perspective and common sense.

Richard.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> rotorywing said:
> 
> 
> > If the fines went straight into the Police funds instead of the exchequer's, things would change rapidly !!
> ...


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

rotorywing said:


> If the fines went straight into the Police funds instead of the exchequer's, things would change rapidly !!
> 
> Martin


That system works extremely well in Spain! 

Mike


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The idiot driver that causes the crash is usually the one that escapes injury. It does need a lot more traffic police to stop this type of disregard for the law and start instant fines. Double what they are now.

I can remember one daft instance when I was coming home on my motorcycle after seeing my son who lived in the New Forest. I was on the A3 heading to London when at a large layby there were 5 police cars and an army of coppers pulling over every motorcycle and letting any old banger car drive past.

I was made to remove my skid lid and asked a lot of stupid questions about where I had been where I was going. It was not until that point that the plod realised I was about 60 years of age so stopped the questions and decided he would do a roadside MOT on my 6 month old bike. All this time loads of other bikes were being pulled in while any old car could just go sailing by.

This was a very daft way for the police to spend a day. Must have cost thousands pity they were not out doing something more useful. I did say that to Mr Plod at the end of my 6 month MOT. He did not take it to well.

After that I have little time for the plod and their stupid quest. They would have caught loads of people on the phone in their cars on the M3 not 2 miles away

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

now i see mr plod are using a lorry and camera to see down more in to cars


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How about having plods with designated tasks, such as just going after peeps who use phones, none seat belt wearers etc, leave real plod to get on with protecting communities, lower wages, easier to train, and a more effective plod force.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I was having a conversation at lunch yesterday with OH's Polish policeman son who said the local force pay for overtime on Fri and Sat night to catch people outside bars drinking on the street, which is not criminal but a 'fineable offence', however it contributes to 'clear-up' statistics  :lol: 

Maybe similar is happening in UK.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I just read online that smoking in cars with children is to be made illegal. Not sure about e-cigs. 

But who is going to enforce the law ?.

Trev


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

teemyob said:


> I just read online that smoking in cars with children is to be made illegal. Not sure about e-cigs.
> 
> But who is going to enforce the law ?.
> 
> Trev


................................................ Same people who are supposed to impose the ban in work vehicles but don't bother Trev :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My none smoking boss used to check the van after I'd gone home, gave me a bollocking one morning, until I reminded him that I'd taken a mate of his home who smoked in the van, not being an employee the law didn't apply to him, got a bonus that week he felt so sheepish.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> dhutchy said:
> 
> 
> > Same people who are supposed to impose the ban in work vehicles but don't bother Trev :wink:
> ...


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So you have 2 children aged 15 and 17 who are both smoking in a MH parked in a lay-by.

Who can be prosecuted?

Geoff


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Depending on how badly they were injured I would try and put them out and call the fire service and ambulance.

Did you say persecuted.

Both children could not have bought cigs. If they make it, the person who bought the cigs and the person who sold them will be guilty of an offence.

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)




----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

very quiet in here these days.............


----------

